# Lost the Paper counterpart of the driving license



## vkurup (Nov 24, 2012)

Spent all day looking for the paper counterpart of the driving license.  Looks like i might have lost it (or have put it in a really really safe place).  Unlikely to find it, so am thinking of applying for a duplicate.  Had a look at gov.uk website, looks like u have to apply for a duplicate license (paper + card) rather than just ur paper bit.  Anyone gone thru this?


BTW, find the whole paper bit a bit pointless..


----------



## One Planer (Nov 24, 2012)

I went through this when we moved house.

You can get just the paper counterpart without getting a new card.

Speak to the DVLA and they will advise on costs. I believe it's around Â£20, or it was when I replaced mine.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 24, 2012)

Only way to do it I'm afraid.
So many people lose it.
Allegedly they're going to bring in a card licence with a magnetic strip to hold all the info that goes on the paper part.
The Counterpart bit holds all your endorsements etc...
DVLA are usually pretty good at getting new ones out..


----------



## palindromicbob (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes and have had hassle with the DVLA while getting it. My insurance has actually been cancelled as I haven't been able to produce the papaer part yet. Got to go in on Monday and see if I can speed up the process and get the insurance to hold off on canceling.


----------



## vkurup (Nov 24, 2012)

Any idea on turn around times on issuing the paper (or whole) bit.  I might apply on Monday, but i doubt if I will get it in a week's time..


----------



## Imurg (Nov 24, 2012)

When the kids pass their tests the Examiner quotes 3-4 weeks but really they take about a week- 10 days..


----------



## palindromicbob (Nov 24, 2012)

It taken me 6 weeks so far but I tried adding c1 and d1 provisional and had other returned with a medical form and the need to also provide a police check. Going to cancel the class changes and hope it wouldn't be much more than a fortnight.


----------

